# Betsey Johnson Collection Going out of Business!?!



## Beauty-Flawed (May 22, 2012)

I've been a fan of hers for awhile now and I just got an email saying that they are going out of business and only have 10 days left for their online and outlet stores! This makes me sad she was always the one I place I would go to for special events I could splurge on. It really is too bad especially since some of her jewelry pieces have been showing up in little black bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I guess that kind of explains why. Anyone else sad about this?


----------



## elizabethhaze (May 22, 2012)

I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love BJ


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

Very sad! Her stuff was a bit expensive, but it was always so pretty and fun. Gonna miss her collections.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 22, 2012)

Yes it was pretty high priced but I loved to splurge on it. if I had money right now I'd pick up some pieces but sadly I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hear it is still going to be sold at Macy's and department stores but not sure how true that is.


----------



## geniabeme (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it was pretty high priced but I loved to splurge on it. if I had money right now I'd pick up some pieces but sadly I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hear it is still going to be sold at Macy's and department stores but not sure how true that is.


 I heard that too! A bunch of her stuff is at Nordstrom Rack, really good prices!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it was pretty high priced but I loved to splurge on it. if I had money right now I'd pick up some pieces but sadly I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hear it is still going to be sold at Macy's and department stores but not sure how true that is.


 She's keeping her jewelry line and the less expensive line that's sold at Macys. 

I loved her stuff but it was pretty overpriced. A sweater dress would be like $125.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 25, 2012)

It's sad. I read that in the news about two months ago. I still see some of her jewelry items sold online. Try yardsellr.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's sad. I read that in the news about two months ago. I still see some of her jewelry items sold online. Try yardsellr.


 Thanks I'll have to check that out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 5, 2012)

Ooh yeah, last time I looked, the Betsey Johnson store downtown had a massive 50% off sale--but I never thought anything of it because their stuff is always on sale. her accessories are super cute, but the dresses are like $300 for a bunch of tulle and glitter. I just remember when my sister went in to look with her friends, the rude cashier kicked them out because they didn't look like they would spend money (and they didn't even try anything on).

I always see her stuff at discount stores like Ross, and online shops like Ideeli or Hautelook. I feel like if you're trying to monetize your name, having your stuff perpetually discounted kind of ruins that 'expensive brand' appeal and hurts you in the long run


----------

